# System time went backward by 1 second? [srcds issue]



## Guru Janitor (Dec 1, 2008)

I have two srcds servers running on one box (ubuntu 8.04). One server, a 16 slot Gun Game server, never experiences this problem. The other, normal CS:S server, stock maps and no modifications other then the mani, keeps getting this "system time went backward by 1 second" error. When it gets this error, it hangs. Not always, but most of the time. The debug file just outputs my command line to start the server. But I use the same style command line as my GG server, only difference, the directory, obviously, and port number and starting map. I have reinstalled the server, and changed its directory name from srcds_1 to srcds_3 just to see if that had any difference. I also have deleted all the ranks and stats to see if it was a memory issue. No luck. Anyone got an idea?

System specs for this server are in my sigVVVV

Running ubuntu 8.04

(I also posted this on srcds forums, but they dont help much)


----------

